

Kubuntu 13.10 Released - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10

======
ewzimm
I've been using KDE 4.11 for a while now, and it's by far the best release
they've ever done. The new multi-monitor support is perfect and addressed a
big issue for me, and everything is incredibly fast and stable. It's no wonder
they've decided that major work on the KDE 4 series is now complete with this
release.

------
maggit
Can anyone elaborate on "prepares the ground for future developments using
Wayland and Qt 5."?

Does it have any impact on this release? On the face of it, it looks like
justification for not being able to list more user visible features. Does
anybody know any different?

~~~
sho_hn
It's in a paragraph about KDE Software Compilation 4.11, which has indeed been
preparing for Qt 5 and Wayland by porting additional shell elements to QML and
further work on X11-independence in the window manager. The Kubuntu team
specifically has also been looking into packaging the stack bits that will
eventually be needed; I don't know how that translates into packages in this
release.

Specifically in the context of a Kubuntu announcement it might be mostly there
to reassure people Kubuntu isn't having a problem due to Canonical's work on
Mir.

------
siculars
Does this Kubuntu strip the Amazon integration I've heard of in standard
Ubuntu?

~~~
ewzimm
Yes, the Amazon integration is a Unity lens and has nothing to do with
Kubuntu.

